
A great way to prepare for job interview - sudheshk
http://mockinterview.proudfolio.com
======
sudheshk
Hardest part about job interview is knowing what these interviewers are
expecting. Many times, we know the answer but that doesn't exactly match with
what interviewers were looking for. Consulting companies don't have real
experience to tell what interviewers are really looking for. Best way to
prepare is to get Mock Interview from real interviewers from the companies and
get personalized feedback and mentorship. These people will tell you exactly
what they were looking for and how can you approach the interview in the right
way. MockInterview.Proudfolio.com is the platform for the same.

